# Tissot Prs 516 Macro



## fi20100 (Aug 27, 2011)

I tried to highlight the homage to the racing world Tissot does with the PRS 516 watches. This is btw a true macro, no crop was done on the image.


----------



## Aid1987 (Mar 9, 2012)

Beautiful photo, well done!


----------



## fi20100 (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks  I wanted to play a little bit with the ever changing macro rig I'm trying to get ready  Oh and sensor dust is a completely new problem at this magnification.


----------



## fi20100 (Aug 27, 2011)

And a second macro (or micro if you're a Nikonian) of the same watch.



Thanks for watching


----------

